# need receiver amplifier suggestion



## syllver23 (Feb 1, 2014)

I have two Klipsch Synergy F-30's and a Klipsch SW-350 Subwoofer

There are so many choices for receivers and while I know I could find one that just works I need some suggestion as to a receiver that can power the speakers and not dropping out when turning up. If anyone has these speakers or with similar specs id really like to know what receiver you are using. thanks


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hi syllver23, welcome to HTS.

For a better answer, more info is always appreciated.
Such as: How large is your room? How loud do you generally listen at? What specific features are must have for you, such as how many HDMI connections, USB connectivity, etc, etc, etc.?
You are much better equipped to answer those questions, than anyone else.
Perhaps you could also contact Klipsch and ask them for impedance data, or at least a suggestion regarding amplifiers, based on the minimum impedance of the F-30s (not listed on their site that I could find).

cheers


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Those speakers are very easy to drive.

For stereo look at onkyo or a marantz integrated. 

For surround onkyo, Yamaha Avantage, or Marantz.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

F-30 used to be sold by best buy part of the synergy line. 

8ohm nominal 92db horn loaded. 

Doesn't take much to push, max power around 300w I think. 

Dual binding posts for bi-amping.


----------



## syllver23 (Feb 1, 2014)

at ajinfla
i'll try to provide some more info; The room they are in is around 24ft by 24ft. For connections I don't need much just at least one rca input and optical input. 

Could anyone possibly name any specific models that can power them comfortably even if i used them at a very high dB level? If there is even an older model that has bi-amping id be fine with buying used too
thanks

The f-30's specs are 150W RMS / 600W Peak Frequency Response 35Hz-23KHz +/- 3dB
Nominal Impedance 8 ohms compatible Sensitivity 97.5dB @ 2.83V / 1m Connectors Inputs: Dual binding posts / bi-wire / bi-amp

the sw-350 specs Power RatingFTC Rated Power: 150 watts continuous @ 1% THD Dynamic Power: 350 wattsFrequency Response 31-120Hz Connectors L/R line-level RCA jacks Input L/R high level speaker binding posts Input


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Pretty much anything on the market will be able to power those speakers without any issue. Depending upon your budget I suggest:
Outlaw Audio RR2150 at $699
Marantz SR4023 at $499 MSRP, about $350 street
Yamaha R-S300 $329 msrp, about $275 street.
Harmon Kardon HK 3390 at $349 msrp, about $240 street.

Unfortunately I don't think you can get a good stereo receiver at a reasonable price that has an optical input (course there might be some out there).
So maybe an AVR would be a better choice for you.

What kind of budget do you have in mind?


----------



## syllver23 (Feb 1, 2014)

at nova
thanks for the suggestions
i want to keep the cost below $600. I noticed Outlaw Audio RR2150 is 100w per channel, Marantz SR4023 is 80W (8 ohms), Yamaha R-S300 is 50w per channel, Harmon Kardon HK 3390 100 Watt - 4 Ohm or 80 Watt - 8 Ohm

Not the majority of the time, but I'm going to dj'ing house and trance music with them at very loud levels a handfull of times over the summer, should I be looking at receivers that are putting out 150w per channel? Even though I understand it wont take that much to run them the majority of the time.
thanks


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Because of the logarithmic relationship between spl and the power required to get there, in the real world you won't see much difference with these speakers and any 80-150 wpc receiver other than an additional $400-$500 to purchase the extra "advertised" 50 wpc. Even in the case of the 50 wpc Yamaha and the 100 wpc Outlaw there would only be a 3 db increase in loudness. 

For a room that big and those two speakers I would think you'd be better served by adding another subwoofer rather than spending $1000 or more to get a 150 wpc receiver.
An Onkyo TX-NR727 for $499, Yamaha RX-A1010 at $599 or Marantz SR6005  $549 would all serve you well.


----------



## syllver23 (Feb 1, 2014)

I think I am going to get the Onkyo TX-NR727. From what I have read onkyo sounds better with these speakers than denon. it seems to have everything I need. After hooking it up and everything i'll try to make another post on how it works in the case someone else is ever looking this up


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

There won't really be any difference in sound quality with any of these receivers... the thing you want to look for is which one can you get with all the features you need at the best price. You can get the Onkyo 828 refurbished for $600.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

syllver23 said:


> I'm going to dj'ing house and trance music with them at very loud levels a handfull of times over the summer, should I be looking at receivers that are putting out 150w per channel? Even though I understand it wont take that much to run them the majority of the time.
> thanks


Since you posted in "Home Theater" Receivers/Processors/Amps, I assumed this was "HT" (mch) related. It's clear to me now that this is more a 2 ch stereo, part time DJing setup.
Thanks for the specs. Unfortunately, they do not include an impedance minimum, or any measurement, that I could find. That would tell a great deal about how hard the amp will be working when DJing house and trance at sustained high levels.
Do you need remote capability?
IMO, if you only need one analog and one (or two) digital in..and can live without a remote, a basic DAC/pre + a robust stereo amp would be better use of your $$.
Something like this dac/pre + this amp would run you around $400. You could add an EQ and still be within budget.

cheers


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Well the DJing thingy makes me think you would be much better off using some entry level pro gear.
Home audio gear is not really suited to being hauled around and abused.
At a minimum it will get dinged.
Most cities have multiple pro audio dealers/service centers that buy as well as sell so getting some used gear should be relatively inexpensive and it will work better for your application.
Try Googling Guitar Center and your zip code, and see if that brings up something in your area.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

That's an interesting way to go too Aj, had not considered that. Would be pretty limited in some ways but if that's all he needs...


----------



## syllver23 (Feb 1, 2014)

For anyone that has the time to read this...
Went and picked up an Onkyo NR-626 for around $400. at only 115 Watt - 6 Ohm or 95 Watt - 8 Ohm I used bi-Amp for the front speakers to try to compensate for the less powerful receiver and 2 of the sub pre outs for the subwoofer.

They sound like they have plenty of power coming to them, at first they are sounding very cold and sharp, I have read in several places that they need a break in period. Needless to say they didn't please my ears right away, like there is lots of highs but lacks mids, but i think i need more time to mess with settings.

For DJ'ing it's not bad most of the time they will be staying in one place and if I bring them somewhere it is a lot of weight the speakers are 70lbs each and even the amp is 50 lbs, but the setup is pretty quick it's 4 speaker cables with banana plugs and 2 subwoofer rca cables. When I do move them they will probably stay in that place for a few months. In the future I will probably go with more pro type equipment, but for cost and performance it suits my needs pretty well and is much better than maxing out weak speakers for music, and hearing speakers rattling when watching movies like it was with my samsung or jvc tower speakers.

Most important to note is the receiver in direct mode has almost no delay which is great for live performance since i need to listen to a monitor output in headphones on CD'js. Perfect for that, very pleased about the processing time. Possibly a year from now I will probably sell the receiver and pickup a better one and determine if it sounds substantially better.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

To get the most out of the system you have, in the AVR set the speakers to small and set the crossover no lower than 80Hz.
If the sub has settings for the crossover set it to the maximum frequency or to bypass.
Forget about bi-amping, it's not getting you any additional power and complicates setup.
Probably won't hurt to level match the sub to the speakers either and then use the subtrim on the AVR to increase the sub volume.
The AVR as well as the speakers are intended for home use and they are not capable of the SPL required for even modest dancing/public venues so it is what it is.
Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## syllver23 (Feb 1, 2014)

The front speakers are the full range and have little built in subs in the bottom. Since the sub is way better at doing the bass than the speakers are, it makes sense to possibly limit the fronts to do only the highs but having both the fronts and the sub doing the lower frequencies probably wont hurt anything right?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

X


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

syllver23 said:


> at ajinfla
> i'll try to provide some more info; The room they are in is around 24ft by 24ft. For connections I don't need much just at least one rca input and optical input.
> 
> Could anyone possibly name any specific models that can power them comfortably even if i used them at a very high dB level? If there is even an older model that has bi-amping id be fine with buying used too
> ...


http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/av-receivers/products/fusion-8100


----------

